# The PC won't start on cold + runs too slow since overclock



## shaycarl (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi all.

The problem started after i did overclock to my amd athlon cpu from 1.6 ghz to 2.0 ghz. It worked fine like 2 months but then it started to loose speed(loading windows takes about 10 min now, programs load slow, sometimes music is like in slow-mo). I bought a new cpu but nothing changed.:4-dontkno

Then it's this problem. In the morning, when it's a little colder in the room, when i start the pc, it turns off after 1 or 2 secs. Sometimes i have to heat it up so it can start.

Someone told me this could be the power supply.. I'd like to know if i can do anything to fix this, except buying a new pc ... Please help me solve this ray:

the pc is: amd athlon 2500+ 1.83ghz, 1gb RAM, Ati Radeon 9550, 200gb HDD.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what is the make and model of power supply? this could be the issue.


----------

